# "Who knew?" said Glen Beck



## Taxiday (May 29, 2010)

"Who knew a black was Speaker of the House of Representatives in the 1890's?"

"Who knew that three of General Washington;s men and aides when he crossed the Deleware were blacks?

"Who knew that one of the real heroes of Bunker Hill were blacks?"

"Who knew that a number of those who faced the British at Concord were blacks?"

"Who knew that blacks, Hispanics and other so-called 'minorities' served bravely and fought the Revolutionary War?"

And so it goes - history written and re-written for the benefit of those who do not want us to know the truth.

For those of you who DID NOT watch Glen Beck's Founding Fathers yesterday, May 28th, those are but a few of the facts he pointed out that they don't bother to teach our children in school.

But, wait a minute! Isn't he nothing but a crying shill for ultra-right wing conservatives?


----------



## Edgewise (May 29, 2010)

http://mediamatters.org/blog/201005280025

F**k Glen Beck.


----------



## Edgewise (May 29, 2010)

Taxiday said:


> Isn't he nothing but a crying shill for ultra-right wing conservatives?


 
No, he is more of a human s**t stain than a crying shill.


----------



## RoundEye (May 29, 2010)

Edgewise said:


> http://mediamatters.org/blog/201005280025
> 
> F**k Glen Beck.



I feel the same way.

I saw a bumper sticker the other day that said “If I known all this, I would’ve picked my own damn cotton”


----------



## Foxee (May 29, 2010)

I like him. The show's entertaining.

It's fair enough to say you hate the guy but what's wrong with the things he's saying in the OP? I'd think people would applaud about them, really, no matter who's saying them.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 29, 2010)

So he does a show about minorities in the founding of the country.    But that sucks because he's a conservative and conservatives have to be racists?


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 30, 2010)

I really don't think that holds outside fringe organisations like the BNP or KKK any more Lin. Right wing s**ts come in all combinations of race and colour nowadays, not that I am conversant with the particular person in question.


----------



## caelum (May 30, 2010)

I think Colbert would kick his ass.


----------



## terrib (May 30, 2010)

Hey, I like Glen Beck....the few times I listened to him, I agreed with most everything he'd said...never thought of myself as a conservative though.

I am smiling at the bumper sticker, Tob...


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 31, 2010)

I LOVE the Colbert poster.   I don;t like him much, think he's a twit.  He was pretty good as a segment on John Stewart, but is too smarmy for a full show, I'd say.

Of course MILLIONS would say otherwise and he definitely does some cool stunts


----------



## caelum (May 31, 2010)

His ego can be pretty grating.  For sheer balls and guts, some of his gags are priceless.  Like one, he did a White House Dinner speech with Bush and every major republican right there, man that was a sour crowd.  His improv and live ability is pretty good, almost never breaks face or expresses the wrong emotion.  His book is highly recommended by me, it's hilarious, though it's a bit incorrect to call it _his_ book because it was him and the 8+ writers who do his show that did it.


----------



## LadyWolf (May 31, 2010)

Beck is little more than an ignorant stooge. It seems unthinkable that anyone with an IQ larger than their shoe size could possibly take him seriously, although plenty of folks (including me) find him and his bug-eyed adherents positively -albeit inadvertently- hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*~ L ~*


----------



## Blood (Jun 2, 2010)

Taxiday said:


> "Who knew a black was Speaker of the House of Representatives in the 1890's?"
> 
> "Who knew that three of General Washington;s men and aides when he crossed the Deleware were blacks?
> 
> ...


 
Glenn Beck again...

Who knew that PBS has thoroughly covered all this shit and much much more?  There are dozen upon dozens, hell maybe hundreds of documentaries on Black History.         

Beck failed to mention that the first casualty of the American Revolution was a black man and escaped slave by the name of Crispus Attucks - that's a big one.  Remember -  "Boston Massacre" - Amercan History Part 1 - chapter 5 - page 168 - paragraphs 3 through 5 - "Crispus Attucks."  ...Who knew?   

And to think John Adams defended those Red Coats for that (Boston Massacre) ordeal and won their acquittal by arguing that Crispus Attucks and the other fallen were just common thugs. Yep, works every time.    Who knew Adams would set a precedence for centuries to come?    

In summary, Beck is a dumb ass for acting like he's revealing some undiscovered history when it's been under our nose all along. Just google it, or click here http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...oAQ&q=Blacks+in+the+Revolutionary+war&spell=1  See?

But I understand, no one can claim he's racist now! ...not after he went through the trouble.

Check this out...   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0tgvWxC_6A


----------



## Blood (Jun 2, 2010)

terrib said:


> Hey, I like Glen Beck....the few times I listened to him, I agreed with most everything he'd said...


and you probably don't even know why.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 2, 2010)

I can understand saying that you don't like the show, fair enough. I don't really understand the level of hatred directed at Glenn Beck himself. I especially don't understand the expressions of hatred aimed at those who like his show, it is less than persuasive to say the least.

I'm not going to spend a lot of time arguing about this or defending a radio talk show host. 

Blood, I can tell you about the bit that's been called into question here but I'm sure nobody here will listen. Rather than saying 'I don't agree with Glenn Beck' I've heard 'I hate Glenn Beck' and by extension the same people demanding answers are predisposed to think that I'm stupid. So why bother?

Nevertheless, I'll tell you that the show isn't always serious. Glenn has two other people who back him up on the show and they sometimes make a game out of saying stupid/funny things to try and knock Glenn off balance, annoy him, or crack him up when he starts to get morbidly serious. Now, I doubt anyone's bothering to listen to me here, you've already started to write your own reply, yet if you'll give me a couple more minutes with fingers OFF the keyboard I'd appreciate it.

The bit that started off this thread was not one of my favorite things to hear on Glenn's program. Sometimes he's very incisive, sometimes he's really funny, sometimes he goes over the edge into being a little asinine. He's a regular guy, he hasn't claimed to be a paragon of perfection. And it's unfortunate that this particular bit, which was intended to illustrate that the current leadership of our country doesn't seem to care about one of the biggest oil spills of all time and that they don't have all the most intelligent answers themselves, didn't come across right.

Do you know that Beck apologized for this? Doubtless you won't care, I'm sure you'll carry on hating him regardless. Nevertheless, *you've read all the nasty things about it, now read the apology.*


----------



## alanmt (Jun 2, 2010)

Foxee, to my mind, Glen Beck represents what is wrong about contemporary political discourse in general and conservative discourse in particular. He is an emotional soundbite entertainer, but for many he is the source of their political opinions. He eschews analysis for snark, reason for emotion, and accuracy for ideology. He is talented and entertaining but he reaches out to the base fear and anger of the common man. Bit of a Gaston, in fact, without the use of antlers in decorating. In my opinion, Beck and people like him are a negative force and damage the soul of our nation. But its a free country. He gets to.

I knew about the clip. Very bad form. I also knew about his apology. Decent of him. it was not his first apology and it won't be his last. Free form talk shows can run a bit afield at times, and Beck seems to be lacking that little switch in his mind that tells him when he's gone too far. Which, I suspect, is why many people like him.

And of course, a big part of why I don't.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 2, 2010)

You don't have to like him, and at least that is a more evenhanded explanation than "I hate that guy and I hate everyone who listens to the show."

I disagree with you but it's not the first time and it won't be the last.  As I said, I'm not going to spend page after page as Beck's apologist, everyone's free to like the show, hate the show, or ignore the show as they wish. But if you're going to bother with hating it, listen to it first. 

Not real surprised that he has few fans here, really.


----------



## alanmt (Jun 2, 2010)

> I disagree with you but it's not the first time and it won't be the last. :wink:


 
hehehe

By my count this is only the second time we have disagreed.  Am I not remembering any?


----------



## Foxee (Jun 2, 2010)

alanmt said:


> By my count this is only the second time we have disagreed.  Am I not remembering any?


 Nope, your tally sounds accurate to me. I guess it's on to the 'more to come' bit then, right?


----------



## Epic (Jun 4, 2010)

I want you to know, I really tried to not respond to this thread. I did. Both sides of the debate were well covered, and there's really no reason for me to say anymore.

But... I just can't. I'm weak. 

Glenn Beck is a moron. 

To be fair, I hate pundits and opinion-based news shows of all kinds. Bill O'Reilly makes my skin crawl. Sean Hannity is a twit. Steve Doocy, Gretchen Carlson, and the guy who _isn't _Steve Doocy are the three stooges of News, only they're poking the audience in the eyes, not each other. But, if I could only afford one ninja-assassination, It'd be Glenn Beck. He's a pompous, self-important, rotund drama-queen. Anyone who cries on National TV and says, "I'm sorry, I just love my country" is an idiot. He's purposefully misleading. He makes wild, inaccurate accusations (usually with his little blackboard, somehow finding a correlation between health care reform, ham sandwiches, and Nazi Germany). But, of course, Glenn Beck supporters will be quick to tell you of all the things he says that were right, as though it's okay that he was wrong all those other times because, well, he got _something_ right, didn't he? He defecates every night on television, and I'm supposed to be impressed because there's an occasional kernel of truth somewhere among the feces. 

If Glenn Beck isn't always serious, then maybe he should look into jumping ship to comedy central. He's on a network called FOX _NEWS_, not The Onion. You'd expect to hear, well, the news on Fox News. But you'd be wrong. Network executives will caution you that the time slots from 9-1pm, 3-4pm, and 6-8pm are the only news programs, and the rest is opinion shows. That means that the other 17hrs a day is bullshit and goldline commercials. Oh, that's right, Glenn Beck has "dedicated entire segments of his program to explaining why the U.S. money supply is destined for hyperinflation with Barack Obama as president" while at the same time (conveniently) Goldline commercials run throughout his program (source). I think he's even been on one. Yeah, that's fair and balanced. 

In fact, that entire "Fair and Balanced" slogan falls to pieces, once you spend twelve minutes watching Fox News and listen to the supposed "news" shows repeat the same nonsense the pundits prattle on about, verbatim. Or their rhetorical headline questions, IE: DOES BARACK OBAMA WANT TO KILL THE ELDERLY? Because, y'know, if they add a question mark they're not IMPLYING he wants to stab your grandma in the face. They're just ASKING. 

This is not to say I have any real love for CNN or MSNBC, because they're not perfect. But they don't have Glenn Beck, so they have that going for them.

By the way, this is not an attack on you specifically, Foxee, or any other Glenn Beck supporters. I'm sure you're lovely people.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 4, 2010)

So you're saying Obama wants to kill old people?

Man that sucks.


----------



## Epic (Jun 5, 2010)

I know, Lin. I was appalled when I learned that too. I wish I could take my vote back now. Thank the Jesus for Fox News.


----------



## MaggieG (Jun 5, 2010)

Extreme, and/or biased thought ( on either side of the fence ) is to be questioned. End of discussion. Someone mentioned "soundbites " earlier. Amen ! I give little to no credence to any explanation taking less than 30 seconds. It is nothing more than propaganda, and here is my favorite quote on propaganda,




> All propaganda has to be popular and has to accommodate itself to the comprehension of the least intelligent of those whom it seeks to reach.



Guess who said it...  Never mind... lol  I'll tell ya ...  Adolf Hitler

Now because the ole Furrbutt said it, does that make it immediately wrong ?  No ... it doesn't. 

And the fact that that evil little shit said it, understood it, and used it to his advantage says a buttload about the masses following people blindly around ( or hating them blindly ) based on what comes out of their mouths.


----------



## Taxiday (Jun 5, 2010)

What I TRIED to point out was how much of the history we teach our children has been *revised* so they do not know the truth about American history.
WHO reports it should not be as important as WHAT is reported.
So far, I have seen NO comments proving the FACTS were wrong - just unseemly rage about who presented them.
How can our children understand what this country is all about if they are not taught the truth?
Yes, we have many dark periods in our country's past. But, how can our children understand the truth if they are not told both sides of it.
And, it still does not address he problem that our children average *one year* of American History compared to many years of World History. Why? Why are some trying to take away and hide those things that make this country great and unique?So, if I sound nationalistic it's because *I am!*


----------



## JosephB (Jun 5, 2010)

In this case "revised" by who -- and for what purpose?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 5, 2010)

State of Texas, for one.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm talking specifically about the OP -- they've left out or revised historical accounts of contributions made by African Americans? 

Because this kind of thing sounds exactly like what they teach during black history month in the public schools. I'd be surprised if there was some effort to suppress it.


----------



## caelum (Jun 5, 2010)

Taxiday said:


> But, how can our children understand the truth if they are not told both sides of it.


 
The thing about the truth is, there's only one version of events.  Only one way it played out.  You're talking like there's this huge conspiracy to subvert children's education, presumably about black history, which Joseph just demonstrated to be ridiculous by bringing up Black History Month.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 5, 2010)

> The thing about the truth is, there's only one version of events.  Only one way it played out.



?????????????????????????

Rasho, man.


----------



## moderan (Jun 5, 2010)

"History is hard to know,  because of all the hired bullsh*t..." HST
"There is nothing new in the world except the  history you do not know." another HST


----------



## caelum (Jun 5, 2010)

Though it is technically true that there was only one, actual way events played out in history, being able to see those events based on other people's testimony (written history), and evidence isn't always easy.  Taxiday is talking like there's a conspiracy or some crazy shit, which is what I disagree with.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 5, 2010)

> Though it is technically true that there was only one, actual way events played out in history,



A bold statement. And unverifiable.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 5, 2010)

One thing that kind of gets me, living a fairly electronic news media free life,  is that I'm always going online and somebody is screaming about the horrificness of  Rush this or Glen that or O'Riley the other guy... and see these pictures of people that seem kind of deficient and keep going... Who ARE these people?   And Why is anybody paying attention to them?


----------



## caelum (Jun 5, 2010)

How can there be more than one course of events in time?  Whether or not the events in history can be agreed upon is one thing, but it's impossible for there to be multiple histories that have transpired.  That doesn't make any sense.  If you have an argument for the opposite case, present it.  I know there's shit in quantam mechanics where a particle is said to exist in different spaces at the same time, which might be what you're getting at.


----------



## caelum (Jun 5, 2010)

I think people like getting told what to think, grasping at the conclusions other people have come to, especially celebrities for some retarded reason.  And maybe a reason why people decry these very opinionated pundits is because some people actually do believe them, and agree with their every word, no matter how ludicrous.  They'll try to say the ludicrous quotes are "joking", but they're not, really.  They're appealing to those base level emotions like anger and hate, which seem to fuel so much of the american, republican side of things.  _Actual_ joking takes place by the likes of Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert, who do have senses of humour.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 5, 2010)

> How can there be more than one course of events in time?



Ask Werner Heisenberg.

Seriously... if actually molecular physics events depend upon the observer, and collapse into a certain "history" only upon observation, why should gorrs events involving human beings be so different?  
Kind of moot, because there is no way to determine the alleged reality of such events without them being observed and reported.
So you can take "Rashomon"  and decide for yourself which story is "true".   

Who would know this true reality?   Historians?  Eyewitnesses?  No likely.  Seances?  God?


----------



## caelum (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay, I thought you were going that kind of direction.  You're waxing pretty deep, whereas I'm just saying that for all practical purposes, there's only one history behind us, where people emigrated to North America over the sea and where the Egyptians built the pyramids.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 5, 2010)

For PRACTICAL purposes, that's completely unsound, I would say.   
And we continually keep being old that what everybody thought happened really didn't at all, but something entirely different.


----------



## RoundEye (Jun 6, 2010)

terrib said:


> ...I am smiling at the bumper sticker, Tob...



As cold as it is, I thought somebody might get a smile out of it.  :joker:


----------



## Taxiday (Jun 6, 2010)

And, what exactly is taught during Black History Month?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 6, 2010)

Is that some kind of trick question?


----------



## JosephB (Jun 6, 2010)

Taxiday said:


> And, what exactly is taught during Black History Month?



What do think they'd teach during Eskimo History Month? Eskimo History, I bet.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 6, 2010)

I certainly hope the Eskimo history touches on the development of their delicious pies.  (And of course, the rutting season)


----------



## JosephB (Jun 6, 2010)

I would hope so. Say what you want about  Eskimos, but they know their pies.


----------



## KangTheMad (Jun 7, 2010)

I love my Eskimo Pies. 


NBC has Glen Beck, FOX has Bill O'Reilly...CNN has...Well, CNN is just CNN. Is there any new network that doesn't have a blathering moron?

Back on topic, nope, I did not know any of that stuff, though it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't watch US TV.  In fact I almost never watch TV at all.  It seems to turn people into insane idiot consuming machines.

But when I do see TV news, it's international.  VERY different.

As just one example of that difference, I saw both US channels and international channels coverage of the Gulf War.
The US channels showed planes taking off, bombs and rockets dropping, howitzers being fired, guns shooting, guys with guns running around.

The international channels showed bombs and rockets landing, buildings going down, kids being dragged bloody and crying to hospitals, women with children running around.

VERY different picture.


----------

